# Jlevi SW | Project 335i: The Progression from Birth



## Jlevi SW (May 26, 2003)

Greetings!
As many of you have already read, we recently had the pleasure of experiencing the BMW European Delivery Program on a beautiful new 335i:

​
In this thread, we will be documenting the progress of the car. You can check here for regular updates, installation photos, and information about this car and it's development.

We hope you will subscribe and share our excitement during this build-up! Don't blink... this car will be done before you know it!

Regards
JL


----------



## Jlevi SW (May 26, 2003)

So, to start at the beginning, here are some photos from the day we picked the car up at the Welt (June 7th), as well as some photos from places in Germany, Switzerland, and Southern France









































​


----------



## Jlevi SW (May 26, 2003)

*The car has arrived at Long Beach BMW! We're going to pick it up tomorrow, 08/08/08. Big thanks to Will Shaw!*

And... before you guys get bored of stock 335i photos, here are some quick teasers.

First we will be upgrading the brakes, wheels, suspension, and drivetrain before any aerodynamic or cosmetic upgrades are installed... Unfortunately all the good stuff is boxed up, but here is what a 335i in a box looks like :lol:

































​
The wheels and tires are already waiting at *Sonic MS in Mountain View*, our close friends, business associates, and recommended installation facility. Looking forward to working with these guys over the weekend to transform this already quick car into an absolute beast!

More to come tomorrow...
JL


----------



## Jlevi SW (May 26, 2003)

*Updates:*

The car was picked up on Friday from Long Beach BMW and driven home. By Saturday, we had it up on the dyno. We clocked in at 238RWHP for the baseline (Dyno sheet and photos to follow tomorrow), which is pretty respectable.

Then, we headed out to Sonic MS, and installed the following:

-Active AutoWerke Blow-Off Valve
-Active AutoWerke Catback Exhaust
-Active AutoWerke Processor (This thing rips!)
-Enkreuz H8R 20"
-NITTO Invo Tires
-KW V2 Coilover Suspension
-Brembo 380mm 6 piston front braking system
-Brembo 345mm 4 piston rear braking system
-Matte Black Grilles
-Vorsteiner License plate frame
-"Stage 3" ( :rofl: ) fender roll

Here are 4 photos. More coming soon... with Videos!



































Many more photos coming soon guys, don't worry!

*HUGE Thanks to:*
-NITTO Tires (Sponsor)
-Jerome at Active AutoWerke (Sponsor)
-Johnny at Enkreuz Wheels (Sponsor)
-Justin Zetterlund (Photographer - PM us for contact info!)
-Darwin, Al, Barrett, and Justin at Sonic MS. We wouldn't take our car anywhere else.
-Andrew (Phatbam) for saving us in a pinch!

Thanks for looking, guys! But stay tuned... *this car isn't even half way done...*
JL


----------



## Jlevi SW (May 26, 2003)

Here are a few more. Obviously we can only add so many photos per post, and can only upload so many photos at a time... so we are spacing them out little by little. Gotta keep you guys on your toes... 
*












































We made quite the mess at Sonic 




































This is how we roll. Literally.









What a difference!

















































































Darwin always has a friendly smile 









Magic switch in case someone borrows the car :bellyroll Gets rid of at least 60HP









Active Auto Exhaust looks and sounds incredible!









(The dog's name is Brembo...  )


























*​
And that's enough modding for one weekend.
This week: 
All the little stuff.
Next week. All the really big stuff.

Thanks guys
JL


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Very nice. Cleanly done.

However, those rotors look like they are mounted on the wrong side of the car (they should spin the other direction to suck air out from the center of the hub).

At least that is the way they work on my 911 Turbo... :dunno:

- Mike


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

See the '09 GT-R front rotor... vanes spin outward.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Those wheels look awesome!!


----------



## Jlevi SW (May 26, 2003)

From what I've been told the difference is negligible but maybe I will have the guys flip them around for me


----------



## Jlevi SW (May 26, 2003)

Updates:

-Tint is done
-Pedals are in
-Interior xenons are in
-Uber cool red and black Europlate is on
-Hardwiring the V1 tonight hopefully

More goodies just showed up.... Thank you to our newest project car sponsor, *RISS RACING!*

The quality and finish of these parts is incredible... I can't wait to install them 



















Also, here are some pics from last Saturday on the Dyno (baseline)... I still haven't had a chance to scan it in but I promise I will...












































​


----------



## Jlevi SW (May 26, 2003)

Now the videos...


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Wow... very impressive! :thumbup:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Jlevi SW said:


> Updates:
> 
> -Interior xenons are in


Can you show a picture of what these look like?


----------



## Jlevi SW (May 26, 2003)

Sorry for the delay guys... here it is:
*
Baseline Dyno Run (Mustang "Heartbreaker" Dyno means lower numbers!)*


----------



## Jlevi SW (May 26, 2003)

More pics to come guys. Installing the following tomorrow:

-Lighting upgrades
-NITTOs up front
-RISS RACING Catless DPs (Thank you RISS!)
-Riss Racing O2 Sensor
-Riss Racing Clutch Delay Valve


----------



## shointake (Aug 4, 2008)

What the Hell do u do for a Living? u bought more parts in a couple weeks, then ive tuned cars in almost 8-10 Years LOL

Hence ur modding a BMW, i was modding honda/acura's.. then again im 24


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

The car is looking nice. What are you doing with the old parts?


----------



## Jlevi SW (May 26, 2003)

shointake said:


> What the Hell do u do for a Living? u bought more parts in a couple weeks, then ive tuned cars in almost 8-10 Years LOL
> 
> Hence ur modding a BMW, i was modding honda/acura's.. then again im 24


I am part owner of a company called JleviSW.com :thumbup:
The pay is lousy but what can I say, I love what I do! :rofl:
This car is sort of a "writeoff" for us in a sense. Advertising.

Also, OEM parts are all being sold on E90Post.com 

Thanks all
Jonathan Levi


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

You guys are insane. Take a perfectly good working 335Ci, drop god-knows-how-much $$$ into it and turn it into a beast. I hate you guys :rofl:

Btw the car looks awesome  Look forward to more pics.


----------



## shointake (Aug 4, 2008)

** JEALOUS***

quick question.. since ur way better then me at tuning BMW's..

i have Chrome Trim around my door panels.. and the Bmw grill is chrome..

SHould i paint the door trim Flat black?.. the BMW grill flat black.. to match my M spec 17's.. IN flat black? i own a 2001 330i 

also Paint my Stock Exhaust.. FLat black *engine temp paint *


----------

